# problema con fuente simetrica



## almendra (Sep 17, 2011)

hola gente, bueno tengo un problema con esta fuente simetrica, http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente.php   de una salida me entraga voltaje y la otra no me sale nada! ya cambie los reguladores, revise todo y parece estar bien! nose que problema puede tener si el regulador que compre capaz que no andaba pero nose.... muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2011)

1) Tu transformador ¿ Tiene tap central (Punto medio) ?
2) ¿ Hiciste PCB para tu fuente ?
3) ¿ Verificaste que los diodos estén correctamente colocados (Polaridad) ?


----------



## almendra (Sep 17, 2011)

si tiene tap centra, los diodos estan bien todos para el mismo lado puestos, y el pcb es el de la pagina esa lo hice con el modo de plancha


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> si tiene tap centra, los diodos estan bien todos para el mismo lado puestos, y el pcb es el de la pagina esa lo hice con el modo de plancha



Ese circuito es un asesino de integrados.







El regulador de la rama negativa debe ser un *79*12.

----------------------------------------------

 Que ven mis ojitos? 47000uF


----------



## almendra (Sep 17, 2011)

te paso a contar, tengo un transformador con tap central, el transformador da 10v 10v. me dijieron de cambiarle los reguladores por unos 7809. 7909.

si y esa foto esta mal, en el pdf tiene el 7912


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ese circuito es un asesino de integrados......
> 
> Que ven mis ojitos? 47000uF



Y    de    diodos


----------



## almendra (Sep 17, 2011)

en fin me ayudan ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Tu transformador ¿ Tiene tap central (Punto medio) ?


Contestado.


> 2) ¿ Hiciste PCB para tu fuente ?
> 3) ¿ Verificaste que los diodos estén correctamente colocados (Polaridad) ?


Sin respuesta.

¿ Como pretendes que se te ayude si *NO* estas aportando NADA ?


----------



## almendra (Sep 17, 2011)

fogonazo te conteste eso! nose si leiste bien! los diodos estan todos para el mismo lado como lo dice en el pdf.   saque todo del pdf


mayco nose si puedo conseguir esos Diodos Zener


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2011)

Esto es muy simple. Esa fuente (con las correcciones correspondientes ) *funciona perfectamente*.

Que significa eso?  Que tenés algún error de conexionado o componente ya quemado --> Acaso hay que decirte que hace falta para ver donde puede estar el problema?


----------



## almendra (Sep 17, 2011)

ya lo hice chequear por el creador de esa fuente y esta todo bien me dijo, cambie los reguladores  y sigue con lo mismo. nose si pueden venir fallados los reguladores. con el multimetro me fije si todo andaba bien y perfecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> fogonazo te conteste eso! nose si leiste bien! los diodos estan todos para el mismo lado como lo dice en el pdf.   saque todo del pdf.....



NO, no estas contestando.
Que los diodos apunten todos hacia el mismo lado no me significa nada ya que depende de como se encuentren conectados por el impreso.

Como te comento Eduardo, el diseño es correcto, si NO te funciona es porque colocaste algo mal o algo dañado.


----------



## almendra (Sep 18, 2011)

lo que quiero decir es que los componentes estan todos puestos como lo dice el pdf.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2011)

y vos estas seguro que el pdf esta todo correcto?,
Almendra esa fuente es un verdadero juego de niños, los 4 diodos deben formar un puente de graetz, si estan todos para el mismo lado el impreso debe preveer que el conecionado quede como corresponde, si hay otro eror com el de la foto estas sonado, tampoco informas de haber realizado el mínimo de mediciones necesarias, te hacen preguntas pero la respuesta que tu briedas no es satisfactoria, aunque tu creas que si

Por ejamplo te has tomado la molestia de tener la iniciativa de medir a la salida del puene de diodos si tenes al menos +-15V?, esta correcto el impreso en cuanto al 7912 ya que su conecionado electrico difiere con el 7812?, Vos hablas de pdf, pero hasta ahora no hemos visto ninguno, ni siquiera has subido una foto de tu pcb para poder examinarlo y otra foto con los componetes para tener una idea, es decir no has aportado los elementos minimos necesarios y suficientes para hacer un adecuado anlisis y poder ver/entender cual es el error cometido, porque esas fuentes solo no funcionan cuando algo se armo mal, el buen armado garantaiza que funcione, por lo tanto si no funciona algo esta mál y porma que vos insistas que esta todo bien, no queda otra que dejarte con tu idea de que esta bien, si quieres ayuda haz lo que debes hacer

Ya que en demacia se te esta brindando apoyo con pésimo trabajo de esas web la cual comete demasiado erores, y porque si ellos son los creadores de lo que proponen no te solucionan el problema?

Foros de Electronica no es ni ha sido ni sera el servicio técnico de esa cuestionable web, de echo no recomndamos absolutamente nada de ese lugar por los terribles errores que comenten máxime cuando en nuestro foro, hay materaila más que suficiente para cubrir necesidades tam simples como la tuya, esquemas con sus repetivos pcb y todo probado, 

Preguntate cual es el sentido de tomar cosas de otro lado y tener la pretención de que en este foro te solucionen los problemas que en el sitio original no se hacen ni cargo.

Y sin embargo, siempr y a pesar de lo dicho esta el ánimo de ayudar aún cuando la negativa a hacerlo seria una opción y se te preguntas cosas y tu no las respondes o lo haces a tu antojo.

Date cuenta que nosotros no tenemos tu pcb armada a la vista, entonces al menos tomate la molestia de proporcionar la mayor cantiada de elementos para el anisys si es que queres algún resultado, caso contrario sera imposible brindarte ayuda alguna


----------



## almendra (Sep 18, 2011)

bueno cuando lo tenga a manos voy a subir las fotos para que las puedan ver, y yo tomo las cosas de esa web porque los pdf estan muy completos ya que no tengo tantos conocimientos en esa pagina aprendi bastante y los pdf los hacen bien. si suelen tener errores no lo niego, pero tambien me ayudan por si tengo un problema nada mas que queria pedir ayuda aca. me gusta este foro, y me ayudaron bastante tambien, cuando pueda voy a subir las fotos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2011)

Supongo que no habrás puesto el 7812 y el 7912 en el mismo radiador ¿no?


----------



## almendra (Sep 18, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Supongo que no habrás puesto el 7812 y el 7912 en el mismo radiador ¿no?



nono, para nada!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 19, 2011)

Pues está claro que algo has hecho mal porque no tiene mucho misterio ese montaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2011)

Se hace indispensable un par de fotos de la placa vista superior (Lado Componentes) e inferior (Lado cobre).


----------



## almendra (Sep 19, 2011)

bueno gente aca les paso unas fotos, si no se ve tanto la parte de abajo cuando pueda le saco con otro camara para que salga mejor, esta desprolijo pero bien, ya lo mire miles de veces y nada se toca con nada y lo medi. tambien medi los diodos y estan bien, me di la entrada que es de 10v. 10v. por eso estoy usando unos reguladores asi 7809. 7909. les dejo una foto de las salidas de voltaje para ver si les sirve de algo y si lo entienden bien asi como los hice. 
muchas gracias!



































bueno los diodos parecen estar bien, ahora puse el 78 solo y me daba 19v lo saque y en el mismo lugar puse el 79 y me da 11v. deje solo un regulador. 
despues en el lugar que va el 79 lo deje solo con el 79 y no me da nada. si mido al reves me marca 19v. y en ese lugar saco el 79 y pongo el 78 y me da 11v por ahi.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2011)

En las primeras fotos el 7909 tiene una orientacion y en la ultima otra (la correcta).
Que se te ocurre que puede haber pasado? 

Anda a comprar otro y soldalo bien.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Acabo de leer esto


> despues en el lugar que va el 79 lo deje solo con el 79 y no me da nada. si mido al reves me marca 19v. *y en ese lugar saco el 79 y pongo el 78* y me da 11v por ahi.


Abandona ya la electronica!


----------



## almendra (Sep 19, 2011)

no le hagan caso a ese regulador dado vuelta porque ya lo habia cambiado! si ya compre otro regulador. que buena onda tiras! pero la ultima la correcta? me dijieron que los dos miran para el mismo lado! es asi ?



Eduardo dijo:


> En las primeras fotos el 7909 tiene una orientacion y en la ultima otra (la correcta).
> Que se te ocurre que puede haber pasado?
> 
> Anda a comprar otro y soldalo bien.
> ...



nono. no los puse asi, me confundi. se que no se puede


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> no le hagan caso a ese regulador dado vuelta porque ya lo habia cambiado! si ya compre otro regulador. que buena onda tiras! pero la ultima la correcta? me dijieron que los dos miran para el mismo lado! es asi ?


Me pongo loco cuando leo algunas cosas y se me dan vuelta las coordenadas junto con el impreso 

Me rectifico: La  correcta es la primera (los dos mirando para el mismo lado)


Como sea, para estas cosas existen los datasheets. No hay mas que mirar la 1er pagina.


----------



## almendra (Sep 19, 2011)

estan en ese lugar, la ultima foto es vieja y cambie el regulador


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2011)

PCB bien, componentes bien soldados, pero hay algo que no observo, tu transformador, realmente chequeaste el voltaje del secundario de este. Tal vez este mal bobinado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

Me preocupa los colores de los cables soldados a la plaqueta , como si el transformador estuviera conectado en la salida ?

¿ De que lado conectaste el transformador , del de los díodos o del de los reguladores ?

Foto que incluya al transformador plis


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2011)

Que tension tenes en la entrada de cada regulador?

2M:
 Ahora que veo eso --> +1


----------



## almendra (Sep 19, 2011)

no se gien por el color de los cables, el transformador lo conecto del lado de los diodos. tiene tap centra, tiene 10v gnd 10v. si quieren les subo fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> . . . bueno los diodos parecen estar bien, *ahora puse el 78 solo y me daba 19v lo saque y en el mismo lugar puse el 79 y me da 11v*. deje solo un regulador.
> despues en el lugar que va el 79 lo deje solo con el 79 y no me da nada. si mido al reves me marca 19v.* y en ese lugar saco el 79 y pongo el 78 y me da 11v por ahi*.


 

   No son caramelos que se prueban . . . estás inventando* la máquina de quemar reguladores* 

Los 78XX y los 79XX son de distinta polaridad , así los quemás.

Consejo , tiralos y poné nuevos


----------



## oscarzx (Sep 19, 2011)

Aqui te dejo unos pdf de la fuente con sus componenetes, tambien unas imagenes, revisa que todo este bien, ypon los componentes como estan en la imagen. el circuito U1 es el 7812 y el U2 es el 7912, no los cambies o no te servira.

Ver el archivo adjunto FUENTE SIMETRICA.PDF

Ver el archivo adjunto FUENTE SIMETRICA 2.PDF


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Te he pedio que nos des las tensiones a la entrada del regulador y en definitva cuanto es?

Por otro lado lei bien? 10+10V es el trafo? si es asi reemplazalo por otro ese no te sirve en la configuración split te da +-12V menos la caida de tensión en los diodos  no te alcanza ni para llegar a place!!! los reguladores de la serie 78XX neceista un min +3V minimo para garantizar la salida, y lo que vos tenes no te alcza ni siquiera para la salida, es decir rectificados tenes que tener al menos 15v postivos en una rama y 15V negativos en la otra..........

Oscarzx de nada sirve que pongas otra plaqueta, si no se tienen los conceptos mìnimos para poder implementarla, como lo ya enunciado por mis compañeros y por mi mismo, 

Fijate bien el problema no pasa por la plaqueta


----------



## almendra (Sep 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te he pedio que nos des las tensiones a la entrada del regulador y en definitva cuanto es?
> 
> Por otro lado lei bien? 10+10V es el trafo? si es asi reemplazalo por otro ese no te sirve en la configuración split te da +-12V menos la caida de tensión en los diodos  no te alcanza ni para llegar a place!!! los reguladores de la serie 78XX neceista un min +3V minimo para garantizar la salida, y lo que vos tenes no te alcza ni siquiera para la salida, es decir rectificados tenes que tener al menos 15v postivos en una rama y 15V negativos en la otra..........
> 
> ...



el transformador sirve porque lo saque de otro ecualizador y yo lo quiero para otro ecualizador



oscarzx dijo:


> Aqui te dejo unos pdf de la fuente con sus componenetes, tambien unas imagenes, revisa que todo este bien, ypon los componentes como estan en la imagen. el circuito U1 es el 7812 y el U2 es el 7912, no los cambies o no te servira.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60214
> 
> ...




tengo que alimentar un ecualizador que lo puedo alimentar de 9 a 15v. y el transformador es de 10v 10v. y me dijieron de cambiar los reguladores. vos que decis ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Pero no te sirve con los reguladores esos que estas poniendo, no alcanza la tensión, por eso tenes problemas, si queres 9V en salida utilzando un 7809 el mínimo para que tengas salida debe ser de 12V es decir 3V+ que la salida, pero ese es el mìnimo, si la linea se cae un 10% tolerancia habitual tendras problemas razón por la cual se alimenta con una tensión de unos 4-5V superior a la salida necesaria.

Para tu caso con ese trafo no te alcanza ni siquiera para trabajar con los 7809/7909, porque estan en el mismisimo limite, para utiilizar con 7805/06 si te sirve.

Hay ciertas cosas que hay que respetarlas si o si porque funcionan de ese modo como uno desea.
Por eso la imprortancia de leer detenidamente la hoja de datos de los dispositivos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

Si lo vas a usar con un previo , más saludable y menos ruido con dos zeners y sus resistencias , el mismo impreso te sirve 

Quizas hasta funcionen de 11 V


----------



## almendra (Sep 20, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si lo vas a usar con un previo , más saludable y menos ruido con dos zeners y sus resistencias , el mismo impreso te sirve
> 
> Quizas hasta funcionen de 11 V



como seria hacer eso ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah tampoco sabes eso? es decir sos nulo total en la materia, para hacer electrónica hay que estudiar, lo que te propone es muy bàsico, seria como la tabla del 2 del aprendizaje...............

Primero que nada tenes que medir cuanto entrega tu fuente cosa que no visto por ningún lado, averiguar el consumo de tu previo, obtener la corriete de zener para uno de 500mW y con esos elementos se calcula la resistencia

La cosa es asi, CZ+CC=CT 

Luego se aplica algo que seguro que tampoco no sabes que se llama ley del ohm

donde R= V/I

V es la diferencia de pontencial en la reistencia 
I la corriene que circula por la resistencia

En tu caso V=Td-Tr
I=CT

Suponienodo que tu tensión en diodos fuera 12V y queree regualr a 10V entonces V=2V

Para un zener de 10V a 500mW la Cz(Corriente de zener) es de 50mA

R=2/0.05+CC donde CC es la corriente en la carga 


Es decir debe ser chino bàsico para vos.


Si es un previo y se alimenta con su propio transformador ni le pongas regulador ni zener, más si el previo esta echo con operacionales


----------



## oscarzx (Sep 20, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> el transformador sirve porque lo saque de otro ecualizador y yo lo quiero para otro ecualizador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no te sirve, lo mejor es que cambies el trafo, como te dicen los compañeros, si el voltaje que quieres regular es de 9 a 15v lo mejor es un trafo que te entregue 18v, si quieres regular 12v el trafo debe ser de 15v, eso no lo puedes cambiar, es como tratar de decir que 2 x 2 son 3


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

Almendra cuando decir el transformador sirve porque lo saque de otro ecualizador, pero ese ecualizador seguro que no tenia reguladores y trabajaba directamente sin ellos como sucede en muchos equipos, el error es tuyo al querer ponerle reguladores a algo que originalmente no los llevaba, ya que de ser asi el transformador seria de una tensión mayor


----------



## guarod (Sep 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Almendra cuando decir el transformador sirve porque lo saque de otro ecualizador, pero ese ecualizador seguro que no tenia reguladores y trabajaba directamente sin ellos como sucede en muchos equipos, el error es tuyo al querer ponerle reguladores a algo que originalmente no los llevaba, ya que de ser asi el transformador seria de una tensión mayor



saludos amigos,, mi pregunta es , tengo 2 transformadores de equipo panasonic identicos, en el diagrama me dice que son de 5 amperios.. los voltages son los siguientes:

22v - 0 - 22v. lo que quiero saber es cuanta potencia les podria sacar conectandolos en paralelo, eso lo vi en la pag. de construyasuvideorokola, les ajunto una imagen como los pienso conectar,,,

cuanto voltaje me daria despues de rectificarla,, saludos..


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 22, 2011)

Como estan en serie seria la misma corriente, solo que el voltaje se dobla entonces la potencia seria Corriente por voltaje es decir (88V)*5A =  440Watts, bastante diria yo


----------



## guarod (Sep 22, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Como estan en serie seria la misma corriente, solo que el voltaje se dobla entonces la potencia seria Corriente por voltaje es decir (88V)*5A =  440Watts, bastante diria yo



grasias por la respuesta amigo,, ahora cuanto voltaje me daria despues de rectificarla...?

saludos...


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 22, 2011)

Si mides con el multimetro en modo VCA te va dar un valor de 44VCA "por rama" despues de rectificar y medir con un multimetro en modo VCD te va marcar 1.4142*44 = 62.22 Volts de CD mas los de la otra rama en total entre extremos serian 124.44 jajaja un poco mas y mejor lo conectas directo a la tomacorriente jejeje


----------



## guarod (Sep 22, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Si mides con el multimetro en modo VCA te va dar un valor de 44VCA "por rama" despues de rectificar y medir con un multimetro en modo VCD te va marcar 1.4142*44 = 62.22 Volts de CD mas los de la otra rama en total entre extremos serian 124.44 jajaja un poco mas y mejor lo conectas directo a la tomacorriente jejeje




muy sabia tu respuesta, te lo agradesco..... 

amigo, tengo dos driver de 400wts,, el de ladelac, sabes que trabajan con +75v. y -75v.,,

ahora lo que quiero saber es cuanta potencia les podria sacar con 60v. que es lo que me va a votar la fuente,, ....

saludos y mucahas grasias por tu ayuda,,...


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 22, 2011)

Honestamente no se de que se trata la fuente ladelac, este tema de cuanta potencia le puedes sacar es relativo a la eficiencia del amplificador, suponte que el amplificador es 100% eficaz "cosa que no puede pasar" entonces si tu le estas entregando esos 440W de tu trafo te deberia dar 440W a la salida, si tu ampli tiene una eficiencia del 50% y le metes 440W pues solo te podra entrega 220W, partiendo de esto y de lo que sabes acerca de la fuente ladelac pues has cuentas y hay me dices!! porque no se jejejeje


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

primero  que no es tan asi, ese tipo de transformadores no se puede utilzar asi ya que tenes bobinados en contrafase, en cada transrormador tenes  una rama en fase con el primario y la otra en contrafase, no sirven para poner en serie

Por otro lado si fueran de un arrollamiento simple, tampoco es conectarlos asi como asi ya que el arrollamiento secundario de uno debe quedar en contrafase con el otro si  no te rectifiara en media onda.

Si queres aprender las cosas bien olvidate de esa página, cometen demasiados errores, ya no se puede inventar la polvora porque eso ya se hizo pero ellos insisten en querer hacerlo


----------



## guarod (Sep 22, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Honestamente no se de que se trata la fuente ladelac, este tema de cuanta potencia le puedes sacar es relativo a la eficiencia del amplificador, suponte que el amplificador es 100% eficaz "cosa que no puede pasar" entonces si tu le estas entregando esos 440W de tu trafo te deberia dar 440W a la salida, si tu ampli tiene una eficiencia del 50% y le metes 440W pues solo te podra entrega 220W, partiendo de esto y de lo que sabes acerca de la fuente ladelac pues has cuentas y hay me dices!! porque no se jejejeje



grasias amigo, no te hablo de fuente ladelac, te hablo de los driver o diagrama ladelac que encontre aqui, en este foro,, y disculpa tanta preguntadera, lo que pasa es que yo no soy hingeniero ni nada por el estilo, no estudie electronica,,.. yo soy solo un tecnico reparador, y me aplico,, me gusta mucho esta rama,  lastima que no pude hingresar en una universidad, mis padres no tubieron recursos, me entiendes..... por eso busco ayuda en esta maravillozo foro,, grasias a personas como tu... que dan ayuda.... de verdad te lo agradesco.....


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> primero  que no es tan asi, ese tipo de transformadores no se puede utilzar asi ya que tenes bobinados en contrafase, en cada transrormador tenes  una rama en fase con el primario y la otra en contrafase, no sirven para poner en serie
> 
> Por otro lado si fueran de un arrollamiento simple, tampoco es conectarlos asi como asi ya que el arrollamiento secundario de uno debe quedar en contrafase con el otro si  no te rectifiara en media onda.
> 
> Si queres aprender las cosas bien olvidate de esa página, cometen demasiados errores, ya no se puede inventar la polvora porque eso ya se hizo pero ellos insisten en querer hacerlo



Pero se hablaba de sumar una vez rectificada o al menos eso pense yo, de todos modos aunque asi lo hubiera hecho y se hubiera dado cuenta que no funcionara es una buena manera de aprender "prueba y error" auque hasta donde yo se si se pueden sumar en serie, solo tienes que identificar bien las fases, y se puede hacer facil, y bueno al final todos cometemos errores, y tratamos de ayudar, donde si difiero es en el caso en que quisiera colocarlos en paralelo, asi si tendria que tener cuidado de que fuesen exactamente igual



guarod dijo:


> grasias amigo, no te hablo de fuente ladelac, te hablo de los driver o diagrama ladelac que encontre aqui, en este foro,, y disculpa tanta preguntadera, lo que pasa es que yo no soy hingeniero ni nada por el estilo, no estudie electronica,,.. yo soy solo un tecnico reparador, y me aplico,, me gusta mucho esta rama,  lastima que no pude hingresar en una universidad, mis padres no tubieron recursos, me entiendes..... por eso busco ayuda en esta maravillozo foro,, grasias a personas como tu... que dan ayuda.... de verdad te lo agradesco.....



Tus transformadores son suficiente para ese amplificador, armalo y prueba ya veras que va sonar bastante fuerte, hasta me estoy convenciendo de armarlo tengo unos pares de esos transistores lastima que no tengo tus mounstros de transformadores y comprarlos salen bien caros en mi pais, una vez mas tendre que recurrir al desguesadero  voy a ver los comentarios del ampli


----------



## guarod (Sep 22, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Pero se hablaba de sumar una vez rectificada o al menos eso pense yo, de todos modos aunque asi lo hubiera hecho y se hubiera dado cuenta que no funcionara es una buena manera de aprender "prueba y error" auque hasta donde yo se si se pueden sumar en serie, solo tienes que identificar bien las fases, y se puede hacer facil, y bueno al final todos cometemos errores, y tratamos de ayudar, donde si difiero es en el caso en que quisiera colocarlos en paralelo, asi si tendria que tener cuidado de que fuesen exactamente igual
> 
> 
> 
> Tus transformadores son suficiente para ese amplificador, armalo y prueba ya veras que va sonar bastante fuerte, hasta me estoy convenciendo de armarlo tengo unos pares de esos transistores lastima que no tengo tus mounstros de transformadores y comprarlos salen bien caros en mi pais, una vez mas tendre que recurrir al desguesadero  voy a ver los comentarios del ampli



amigo, ahora estoy dudozo de conectar los transformadores, no balla a ser que se me quemen.. ya tengo los driver de audio listos, solo me falta conectar los transfor, pero e leido en otros comentarios que tienen que ser identicos, y los que yo tengo son totarmente identicos, eran de equipos panasonic, ak-44,.igualitos....
que opinas tu... porfavor ayudame.......



pandacba dijo:


> primero  que no es tan asi, ese tipo de transformadores no se puede utilzar asi ya que tenes bobinados en contrafase, en cada transrormador tenes  una rama en fase con el primario y la otra en contrafase, no sirven para poner en serie
> 
> Por otro lado si fueran de un arrollamiento simple, tampoco es conectarlos asi como asi ya que el arrollamiento secundario de uno debe quedar en contrafase con el otro si  no te rectifiara en media onda.
> 
> Si queres aprender las cosas bien olvidate de esa página, cometen demasiados errores, ya no se puede inventar la polvora porque eso ya se hizo pero ellos insisten en querer hacerlo



grasias amigo,, lo que yo quiero es ponerlos en paralelo, fijate bien en el dibujo,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> amigo, ahora estoy dudozo de conectar los transformadores, no balla a ser que se me quemen.. ya tengo los driver de audio listos, solo me falta conectar los transfor, pero e leido en otros comentarios que tienen que ser identicos, y los que yo tengo son totarmente identicos, eran de equipos panasonic, ak-44,.igualitos....
> que opinas tu... porfavor ayudame.......
> 
> grasias amigo,, lo que yo quiero es ponerlos en paralelo, fijate bien en el dibujo,,


 
Guarod , yo haría distinto , armaría con cada transformador una fuente por separado de 61 Vdc (con 4 díodos y su capacitor) y luego pondría ambas fuentes en serie para obtener los +61 / 0 / -61 y listo.

Otra opción sería poner los secundarios de ambos transformadores en SERIE de manera de obtener 88 Vac , los 4 díodos y los dos capacitores.

Ahí tomarías como extremos del transformador las puntas en las que mediste los 88 Vac , y como punto medio para la masa , la union de los cables que hiciste para la serie.

Saludos !


----------



## guarod (Sep 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Guarod , yo haría distinto , armaría con cada transformador una fuente por separado de 61 Vdc (con 4 díodos y su capacitor) y luego pondría ambas fuentes en serie para obtener los +61 / 0 / -61 y listo.
> 
> Otra opción sería poner los secundarios de ambos transformadores en SERIE de manera de obtener 88 Vac , los 4 díodos y los dos capacitores.
> 
> ...



AMIGO. la primera occion te la entiendo,, pero la segunda no.. entiendo...

serias tan amable de esplicarme un poquito mejor, te lo agradeseria.. es que tengo el ampli, casi terminado,, y ahora estoy dudoso, no se, cual seria la mejor manera para conectar los transformadores,, saludos ....


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 23, 2011)

vos tenes 4 cables,los dos trafos,uni un cable de un trafo con un cable del otro,esto te da 3 cables,un cable de un trafo,un cable del otro trafo y la union de los dos cables restantes
la union de estos dos cables es el 0V y los otros son las puntas para dar positivo y negativo
mira esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

The Master dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta,estos ak44 tienen tap central????


 
Che Master , se nota que aunque diga una hora de diferencia lo posteamos juntos , porque yo no vi tus dibujos cuando mandé el mio  , posiblemente fué en el cambio de hora del sistema .
Con el trabajo que te tomaste de hacerle las gráficas  , no te hubiera* pisado los talon*es .

Ahora al grano , aunque los transformadores de Guarod tengan tap central , no se usarían , ya que él necesita 60+60 Vdc 

Si existieran los Tap centrales se podrían aprovechar para hacer otra fuente de 30+30 y a partir de ahí , zeners o reguladores mediante , alimentar un previo  .

Saludos  !

EDITO PARA GUAROD : Te conviene más el circuito que lleva 4 díodos , ya que con el otro de 8 díodos tendrías 1,5 o 2 volts menos


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Master , se nota que aunque diga una hora de diferencia lo posteamos juntos , porque yo no vi tus dibujos cuando mandé el mio  , posiblemente fué en el cambio de hora del sistema .
> Con el trabajo que te tomaste de hacerle las gráficas  , no te hubiera* pisado los talon*es .
> 
> Ahora al grano , aunque los transformadores de Guarod tengan tap central , no se usarían , ya que él necesita 60+60 Vdc
> ...


Todo bien colega DOSMETROS (cada vez que veo tu nombre me acuerdo que tengo el handy de VHF para cargar,me encanta escuchar al SAME,aca en baires es un sistema de emergencias con ambulancias),todo sea para ayudar al colega.Otro temaaaaa:si como vos decis el circuito con los ocho diodos pierde un par de volts,si ademas colocamos unas bobinas de choque y un par mas de  capacitores de 4700uF,no se podria compensar esta falta????


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2011)

creem que Due sabe muy bien que es el SAME y si en el resto del pais no lo sabia, quedate tranquilo que entre muchas otras cosas, quien se olvida al same asociado a la tragedia de Cromagnon?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

The Master dijo:


> . . . si como vos decis el circuito con los ocho diodos pierde un par de volts,si ademas colocamos unas bobinas de choque y un par mas de capacitores de 4700uF,no se podria compensar esta falta????


 
No , en una fuente lo que cayó , cayó , la bobina hará caer más tensión todavía por su componente resistiva.

La bobina más los capacitores solamente mejorarán el filtrado disminuyendo el ripple.

Si te fijás bien , en un puente rectificador circula la corriente por dos díodos en cada hemiciclo , y se considera una caida de tensión mínima de 0,7 V que aumenta hasta 1 V a mayores corrientes.

Te saco la cuenta de lo de los dos volts menos.

En el primer circuito tenés 44+44 Vac = 88 Vac multiplicado por √2 (1,4142) te da 124 Vdc y le restás 2V de la caida en los díodos , total* 122 Vdc* , equivalente a 61+61 Vdc o lo que es lo mismo +61 / o / -61.

En el segundo circuito tenés 44 Vca por 1,4142 te da 62 Vdc , menos los 2 volt de los díodos 60 Vdc , así que cuando hagas el 60+60 te quedan* 120 Vcd*

Conclusión , utilizás 4 díodos más y tenés dos volts menos 



pandacba dijo:


> creem que Due sabe muy bien que es el SAME y si en el resto del pais no lo sabia, quedate tranquilo que entre muchas otras cosas, quien se olvida al same asociado a la tragedia de Cromagnon?


 
Lo bueno es que en los accidentes graves siempre va su Director en persona , hablo del Dr. Alberto Crescenti , no se queda en la oficina !

Saludos !


----------



## guarod (Sep 24, 2011)

The Master dijo:


> vos tenes 4 cables,los dos trafos,uni un cable de un trafo con un cable del otro,esto te da 3 cables,un cable de un trafo,un cable del otro trafo y la union de los dos cables restantes
> la union de estos dos cables es el 0V y los otros son las puntas para dar positivo y negativo
> mira esto
> 
> ...



muchas grasias por las imagenes,, te cuento que me arriesgue a conectarlo como la primera imagen, y de verdad que suena barbaro, si lo escucharan sonar...
pero ahora tengo un pequeño proble, tiene un minimo ruido, cuando bajo el volumen, mas que todo se escucha en los agudos, como aria para quitarselo, que es molesto...


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 24, 2011)

> pero ahora tengo un pequeño proble, tiene un minimo ruido, cuando bajo  el volumen, mas que todo se escucha en los agudos, como aria para  quitarselo, que es molesto..



Quizás deberías colocarle una jaula de faraday a la fuente y una buena puesta a tierra. Yo he notado que hay potenciómetros que son una porquería, parecen antenas, fijate.


----------



## guarod (Sep 24, 2011)

grasias a todos los que me an ayudado en este foro....
ya tengo mi ampli sonando, sero ruidos,, y una potencia, vestial, ahora lo que me queda es aser una buena caja para meterlo... y comprar unos buenos bajos de 15", por que tengo 2 de 12" de 250wtts, y no aguantan la potencia del ampli,,, cuando yego a la mitad del volumen, parese que las tapas ban a salir volando,,.... 

una ultima pregunta..  decuanto seria el fusible que deveria meterle en la entrada del toma corriente, 115v.... 

saludos y muchas grasias... cuando lo tenga en su caja,, subo fotos,,,....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

Calculo que ese amplificador  estará dando con los 60 + 60 Volt unos 200 Watts máximo a 8 Ohms.

Si es estereo lo multiplicas por 2.

Ese valor lo dividís por tu tensión de alimentación ¿220 o 110? y le agregás un poco más , digamos un 30 %

Saludos !


----------



## guarod (Sep 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Calculo que ese amplificador  estará dando con los 60 + 60 Volt unos 200 Watts máximo a 8 Ohms.
> 
> Si es estereo lo multiplicas por 2.
> 
> ...



saludo amigo, estube sacando cuentas como dices, y esto fue lo que me dio...

3.6363636, la verdad que no entiendo, lo veo como muy bajo, o sera de 5 amperios.....


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 27, 2011)

Creo que esta bien, no veo tus calculos. Sin embargo no te olvides que vos les estas colocando los fusibles a la linea (de 110 o 220, segun sea tu caso) y por ende la corriente va a ser menor, lo que se mantiene son los Volt-Amper (potencia).
Saludos    =)


----------



## guarod (Sep 27, 2011)

CasiCuentoCasas dijo:


> Creo que esta bien, no veo tus calculos. Sin embargo no te olvides que vos les estas colocando los fusibles a la linea (de 110 o 220, segun sea tu caso) y por ende la corriente va a ser menor, lo que se mantiene son los Volt-Amper (potencia).
> Saludos    =)



saludo amigo, estos son mis calculos:

200 wts estereo, serian:

400/110 = 3.63636


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

Para 400 Watts de audio , se consumen de la fuente 650 Watts electicos.

650 Watts / 110 Vac = 5,9 Amperes.

Probá primero con 5 

Saludos !


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para 400 Watts de audio , se consumen de la fuente 650 Watts electicos.


Esto es debido al rendimiento del equipo?


----------

